# My furry critters



## KHarris89 (Jul 10, 2012)

In addition to the 3 bettas I have coming in, I'm also the proud owner of 4 ferrets (soon to be 5 once my boyfriend moves in) And 3 cats (2 of which are my parents'). I love them all LOL

It's hard to distinguish a couple of those weasels a midst the ball of fuzz lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Aaahhhh!! Pile of cute!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol a ball of ferry's!! How precious!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

*eye twitch* They're furry.......they're in a ball.......and in a hammock......CCCUUUUUUTTTTTEEEEE!!!!!*_*


----------

